# Hecht im Aquarium???!!



## consti91 (30. November 2007)

Hi Boardies, zurzeit hab ich zwei Aquarien in meinem Zimmer stehen, besetzt mit Gründler,Goldfische und Rotaugen.
Aber ich hab mir überlegt in mein zweites Aquarium im Frühjahr einen kleinen Hecht zu besetzen!!

Hat einer von euch irgend etwas besonderes in seinem Becken?
Und geht das gut mit dem Hecht?#c
;+;+;+


----------



## höcht (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

ich hatte mal n kleinen waller im aquarium, jeden tag n paar neons weg obwohl ich ihn mit würmern gefüttert hab


----------



## Johnnie Walker (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

solange du genug köfis hast is das kein problem, wie groß ist denn der hecht und was für ein fassungsvermögen hat das aq?


----------



## consti91 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Ich hab ein 80er aquarium und würde mir nen 20-30 cm Hecht kaufen wollen!!
Köfis gibts bei uns genügend!:q

Aber n Waller, dass wäre n Knaller!!|rolleyes


----------



## Joka (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Tierquälerei

Nen 80er Becken  

Solche Fragen hier im Board!  Du traust dir ganz schön was


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



consti91 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 80er aquarium und würde mir nen 20-30 cm Hecht kaufen wollen!!
> Köfis gibts bei uns genügend!:q
> 
> Aber n Waller, dass wäre n Knaller!!|rolleyes


 
Wenn du einen Hecht im Aquarium pflegen möchtest, brauchst du mindestens ein Becken von 150, besser 200 cm Länge. Hechte wachsen immens schnell und brauchen bei Raumtemperatur alle zwei Tage lebendes Futter in Form von Fischen. Ich habe in meinem 2,50m - Becken mal einen Hecht im Zeitraum von Mai bis Oktober von 12 auf über 40cm hochgefüttert...
Lass es also lieber, nicht mit dem lütten Aquarium...


----------



## consti91 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Eeeh darum will ich ja euch fragen!!!!
Ist schon klar das ds n bisschen zu klein ist!!
Also war nur n Vorschlag.


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



consti91 schrieb:


> Eeeh darum will ich ja euch fragen!!!!
> Ist schon klar das ds n bisschen zu klein ist!!
> Also war nur n Vorschlag.


 
Für dein Aquarium wären kleine Barsche, oder noch besser, Kaulbarsche geeignet. Die wachsen recht langsam, nehmen mit fast jedem Futter vorlieb und sind recht interessant. Außerdem werden sie schnell handzahm! Die kannst du dir im späten Frühjahr problemlos als ca. 3-5cm lange jungtiere mit der Senke fangen. Rote Mückenlarven und Tubifex sind ein gutes Anfangsfutter. Später Rotwürmer. Spätestens mit 15cm Länge solltest du sie aber lieber wieder in die Freiheit entlassen!#6


----------



## steve71 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

moin Consti, 

ganz ehrlich. Du wirst mit dem Futter nicht hinterher kommen. Auch wenn du viele Lauben mit ins Becken setzt, der Hechtjunior wird sie fressen oder kaputtbeißßen. Eigene Erfahrung. Die Sache ist für 2 -3 Wochen interessant aber nicht artgerecht!

Gruß Steve


----------



## steve71 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Ich habe noch vergessen, daß sich alle anderen Kleinfische, die die ähnliche Größe wie der Hecht haben, sich nicht mit dem Räuber  vergesellschaften lassen. Sie werden verbissen oder gefressen.

Barsche Oder Kaulbarsche sind viel besser als Aquariumfische geeignet, sind aber auf Lebendfutter angewiesen. Unterstände für die Fische sind dringend erwünscht!

Und Aale klettern sogar aus dem Aquarium raus, wenn ihnen die Umstände nicht passen.

Rotfedern z.B. sind auch unproblemarisch und dekorativ!

Gruß Steve


----------



## consti91 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Ja ok Lass man das lieber sein !!
Ich probiers mal mit Barschen!:m


----------



## Werner G (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Rotfedern sind Panikfische und Pflanzenfresser.
Barsche sind einfach,da kein Lebendfutter nötig. Gefriergetrocknete Gammarus werden gern genommen.Aber bei Kaulbarschen habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Konnten sich bei mir nicht an Trockenfutter gewöhnen. Kleine Brassen gehen auch sehr gut.
Lauben kommen nur bei hohem Sauerstoffgehalt klar. Ansonstensehr einfach zu halten, fressen fast Alles.
Ein 80er ist aber wirklich sehr klein.


----------



## Thunder (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Hatte mal den Goldener Streifenhechtling im Aquarium.

http://www.quarantaenebecken.de/uploads/post-5-1193524416.jpg

wenn es den was ich Richtung Hecht sein soll  .
naja und meine Neons die ich hatte wurden immer weniger  .
Wie auf dem Foto zu sehen da , die hauen wie die grossen Vertreter einiges weg.

mfg 

Thunder


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

ich hatte mal einen Hecht von ca. 5cm im Aquarium, 2 Monate später war er 25cm und flog raus, kam in ein Hechtfreies Vereinsgewässer im Herbst 43cm (untermaßig) im Sommer ist der jemanden mit 70cm auf die Senke gegangen.


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Ich empfehle Dir auch als Besatz für ein Kaltwasseraqua Barsch....

In unserem bzw,meinem pflege ich schon nun seit fast 2 Jahren Herrn Barsch. Die Vergesellschaftung mit Kaulis ging nicht lange gut, weil er alle aufgefressen hat :q

Im Winter hat er fast authentische Verhältnisse, da das Aqua teilweise zufriert. In dieser Zeit bekommt er 1x wöchentlich 2 Tauwürmer.
In der Saison dann allerdings Lauben, Rotaugen etc. in angemessener Größe.

Mittlerweile ist er so zahm, das er Würmer direkt aus der Hand nimmt....der Herr Barsch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Schöne Sache, Jana! 
Nur mit KöFi Zucht klappt es in dem Becken dann wohl nicht so? 

Ich würde auch mal gerne einen kleinen Hecht halten und beobachten, aber dazu müssen die Aquariumsverhältnisse natürlich schon passen, die Entsorgung ins selbe Freiwasser wäre ja kein Problem. Die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit ist ja wirklich extrem.


----------



## Lorenz (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

@Angeldet
Es gibt einiges an Raubfischen fürs Aquarium!

Da ist bestimmt auch was für dich dabei! Dafür muss es dann auch nicht gleich ein 500l Becken sein


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, Jana!
> Nur mit KöFi Zucht klappt es in dem Becken dann wohl nicht so?



Naja das kannste knicken, es sei denn, sie sind größer wie Herr Barsch....
Es ist allerdings interessant zu sehen, wie er frisst. Im Winter hatte ich es mal mit toten Rotaugen probiert, die er auch 1 2 fix inhalierte aber sofort wieder ausgespuckt hatte und keines Blickes mehr würdigte.
Zappeln muss es......

Dann und wann reagiert er auch recht aggressiv auf Gummis........wenn man kurz vorm Aqua die Ruten klar macht.

Die Kaulbarsche hingegen waren lustige Gesellen und auch pflegeleicht. An einem viertelsten Tauwurm hatten sie gute 15 Minuten zu tun. 

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch mal ne kleine Schleie, allerdings hat sie nach 5 Tagen immer noch nix gefressen und so bekam sie die Freiheit wieder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Dann und wann reagiert er auch recht aggressiv auf Gummis........wenn man kurz vorm Aqua die Ruten klar macht.


Solche Verhaltensbeobachtungen und Experimente schweben mir ja auch vor. 
Wenn man weiß, auf was sie besonders reagieren ...
Beim Hecht vor allem die Reaktionszeit, die berühmte lange Leitung. Mein Verdacht ist, daß die oft sehr sehr lang ist.


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Hier haste mal paar Bilder






















Frisches Futter an der Oberfläche


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Schöne Bilder! #6 
Der "Herr Barsch" ist ja ganz schön gierig. 

Vlt. fängste ja nochmal einen passenden Zweiten Fisch dazu, und es wird ein Paar!


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Würde ein Hecht nicht gefährlich für das Material vom Aquarium sein?


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Fürs Wohnzimmer empfehle ich allerdings sowas hier.....sind auch Barsche :m

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/1489/img4079editedqh1.jpg

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/8030/img4086editedqs6.jpg

Das mit dem Partnerbarsch wäre ganz leich umzusetzen. jedoch habe ich nie etwas dabei wie Eimer etc....

Ich denke, im Frühjahr bekommt er die Freiheit......er ist nun schon seit Juli 2005 bei mir.


----------



## Angelmati (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Boahh schönes Aquarium hätte gern auch so eines mit barschis !!!!!
Hab n Geschellschaftsbecken naja auch barsche (schmetterlingsbuntbarsche )

Hätte ich blos ein zweites aquarium:k


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> Würde ein Hecht nicht gefährlich für das Material vom Aquarium sein?



Wie meinstn das jetzt? Glaubst Du der Hecht würde das Glas durchbeißen, oder was?

Grüße JK


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Nein, aber wenn der Hecht mal zuschnappt knapp vorm Glas und denn mal schön gegen die Scheibe schmettert...oder passiert das nicht wegen der Seitenlinie?


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Also meine Fische schwimmen auch schon mal gegen die Scheibe, vor allem wenn sie sich erschrecken, weil jemand die Tür knallt oder so. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass da irgendetwas passieren kann, außer natürlich ein Stein liegt nicht sicher, rutscht ab un knallt an die Scheibe.


----------



## fantazia (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ich hatte mal einen Hecht von ca. 5cm im Aquarium, 2 Monate später war er 25cm und flog raus, kam in ein Hechtfreies Vereinsgewässer im Herbst 43cm (untermaßig) im Sommer ist der jemanden mit 70cm auf die Senke gegangen.


sicher das es der gleiche war?
weil vom herbst bis zum sommer von 43-70cm gewachsen?das kann doch nich stimmen oder?


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Ich mein sone Hechtattake ist ja auch nicht ohne


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> Ich mein sone Hechtattake ist ja auch nicht ohne



Ohje.....unser 1,60m Becken hat 12mm Glas

Und was bitte schön, soll ein Hecht attackieren?

Wenn er mal gegen das Glas donnert, ja mei.....aber Fußbad im Kinderzimmer machst Du deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Ja, was weiß ich, wie dick das Glas ist. War ja nur son Gedanke, Fräulein .


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> Fräulein .



Nu Nu ganz langsam.......ich bin paar Jährchen älter als Du und meine Tochter (13) könnte fast Deine Freundin sein.....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Nu Nu ganz langsam.......ich bin paar Jährchen älter als Du und meine Tochter (13) könnte fast Deine Freundin sein.....




hier im forum darf man das^^


----------



## fantazia (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> hier im forum darf man das^^


fands auch nich schlimm|supergri.bisschen spass muss sein:m.


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch mal ne kleine Schleie, allerdings hat sie nach 5 Tagen immer noch nix gefressen und so bekam sie die Freiheit wieder.



Hast du das mal mit Erbsen versucht?

Mein Bruder hatte auch mal eine kleine Schleie im Aquarium. An das übliche Flockenfutter ging sie nicht ran und alles andere auch nicht... aber als eine Erbse sich auf dem Weg durch's Becken machte wurde der Fisch wach. Warum auch immer, aber seit dem flogen immer wieder mal ein paar Erbsen aus der Tiefkühltruhe ins Aquarium. 

Barsche wollten bei uns gar nicht, vermutlich auch nur, weil wir nicht das passende Futter hatten und auch keine Würmer reingeworfen haben - aber die sahen auch alles andere als glücklich aus. 

Was einfach zu halten ist, sind Rotaugen. Die fressen vom ersten Tag an dieses Flockenfutter und sind total pflegeleicht. 

Zander... sehr wählerisch was die Nahrung angeht. Totes Tier (Fisch) wollte der nicht, bzw. nur im Notfall, wenn es nichts anderes gab. Aber alles das lebendig war und die passende Größe hatte lebte sehr gefährlich (bis auf Welse).


----------



## Werner G (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Probleme gabs bei mir eigentlich nur wegen der unterschiedlichen Verhaltensweisen.
Katzenwelse und Karpfen sind Meister im Pflanzenentwurzeln.
Rotfedern, Karpfen und in geringerem Maße auch Rotaugen sind echte Pflanzenfans. 
Vor allem mit zunemender größe. Wasserpest wird wie nichts verputzt. Selbst vor hornkraut wird nicht halt gemacht.
Fütterung kann auch schwierig sein, da die Lauben+Karpfen grundsätzlich zuerst am Futter sind (und am zutraulichsten). Barsche fressen zwar irgendwann -wie schon erwähnt - tatsächlich aus der Hand, sind aber etwas langsamer.
Kaulbarsche und Welse konnte ich nicht an Handfütterung gewöhnen. Da bringt aber Dunkelheit oder das Futter mit einem Greifer gleich am Grund anzubieten.
Gamarus wird von allen Fischarten genommen - nur von den Kaulbarschen nicht, jedenfalls nicht bei mir.
Habe einen Barsch seit etwa 3 Jahren im AQ (so genau weiß ich das selbst nicht) und kleinere Exemplare seit einigen Monaten. Die vertragen sich bis auf gelegentliche Drohgebärden recht gut.
Ein fast gleichgroßes Exemplar, das nach dem Einsetzen Schlagseite hatte, wurde von ihm so lange von vorne zu schlucken versucht bis es tot war!
Scheinbar wirkt ein kranker bzw. im Todeskampf befindlicher Fisch Artgenosse auf Barsche unglaublich anziehend.
Desweiteren haben die kleineren Barsche schon öfters meine Fingerkuppen beim Teilwasserwechsel attackiert. Beim ersten Mal habe ich da einen tüchtigen Schreck bekommen ;-)


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



Werner G schrieb:


> Welse konnte ich nicht an Handfütterung gewöhnen.



Also meinen Willy (Kein Waller, sondern Katzenwels) kann man  mit der Hand füttern, solange man mit den Fingern über der Wasseroberfläche bleibt...

Grüße JK


----------



## Werner G (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

@ JK:
Meinte damit natürlich auch Katzenwelse.
Hatte zeitweise 2 im AQ.
Die sind von ihrem Verhalten sehr unterschiedlich.
Wenn die Beckenbeleuchtung an war, kam der Größere nur selten und kurz aus seinem Versteck und blieb dabei immer in Bodennähe. Erst bei indirekter Beleuchtung wurde er so aktiv, dass er auch zur Oberfläche kam.
Der Kleinere unternahm ständig "Raubzüge" durchs AQ, auch zur Oberfläche.
Bei dem wäre das eher möglich gewesen.


----------



## consti91 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Bekommt man Katzenwelse im Zoofachhandel?
Bei uns gibts solche glaub nicht im Weiher!!:q


----------



## Werner G (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Katzenwelse sind in manchen Weihern sogar eine echte Plage.
Im Zoofachhandel gibts die auch für wenig Geld.


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Und das sollte auch so bleiben! 
So toll die Fische im Aquarium auch sind, in Deutschen Gewässern haben die nix verloren. :r
Bekommt man nicht mehr ganz so oft wie früher, gibt aber eine Baumarktkette mit Zierfischprogramm die haben die relativ oft.
Soweit ich weiß stellen aber eigentlich alle Händler ihr Kaltwasserprogramm über den Winter ein?!|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Hallo Leute,
hab mal ein Bild von meinen Lieblingen reingestellt.
Das Becken ist 200 x 60 x 60 die "Die Bande" ist 12 
Jahre alt und ich hab sie von Briefmarkengröße auf jetzt
ca. 25 - 28 cm länge. "Die Bande" bekommt einmal in der Woche 
400 g Fleisch,Fisch,Geflügel:q.

Ich liebe sie einfach meine "Kleinen", aber Sie sind recht scheu
und immer nervös, deshalb sind die Pics auch so schlecht geworden.#c

Grüßle
Fafnir-Ruten


----------



## Master Hecht (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

schöne fische ich hatte auch mal eine barsch im aqaurium das macht wirklich spass wenn man sehen kann wie er wächst. hab ich dann aber später wieder frei gelassen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

1. ich wär dafür dass jemand ein aquarium thread für einheimische fische aufmacht ^^

2. da ich in der _forellenregion_ lebe hab ich mir vor viiiiiiilen viielen jahren mal *mühlkoppen* gehalten, ging ganz einfach. 
da wir eine eigene quelle haben wurde der ,,Brunnen´´ in dem ich sie gehalten habe ständig mit frischen und KALTEN wasser versorgt, hab die *koppen* mit würmern gefütter

es hat immer wieder spaß gemacht den *koppen* beim wettstreit ums futter zu zusehen, besonders als sich 2 Koppen jeweils am andern ende eines wurms festgesaugt hatten:q


außerdem hab ich mir vor ein paar monaten ca. 60-80 *Elritzen* gehalten, war ebenfalls super leicht mit ihnen umzugehen, die haben sich wie piranjas auf das flockenfutter gestürzt.

hat echt spaß gemacht sie zu halten, werde mir im frühling auf jeden fall neue fangen, mir ein aquarium besorgen und ein paar pics posten!^^


----------



## Werner G (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



jkc schrieb:


> So toll die Fische im Aquarium auch sind, in Deutschen Gewässern haben die nix verloren. :r
> 
> *Zu spät. Die wurden zwischen1875-1885 hier ausgewildert.*
> *Hat durch seine Eigenart sich im Schlamm einzugraben die großen Hoffnungen aber nicht erfüllt.*
> ...


 
Thread für einheimische Fische im AQ wäre gut.


----------



## flori66 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



Werner G schrieb:


> Thread für einheimische Fische im AQ wäre gut.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58893&highlight=aquarium


----------



## Werner G (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Hoppala!
Danke Dir, flori66 .


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

ein freund von mir hat mal mit ner senke einen barsch gefangen, im wasserkübel nach haus transportiert,und in sein aquarium gesetzt...am nächsten tag waren alle goldfische weg|supergri


----------



## Barsch Hunter (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Um noch mal  auf die Barsche zurückzukommenkann man die auch in einem Becken halten was 20 Grad hat. Is nur so ne frage


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Ja das kann man, jedoch wird dadurch die Lebensdauer des Barsches erheblich verkürzt, da er permanent hochsommerlichen Temperaturen ausgesetzt ist und nicht mehr am  Jahreszeitenwechsel beteiligt ist. Wie lange er das mitmacht kann ich dir nicht sagen, Cyipriniden, also Kaprfen und Goldfische, können auch bei solchen Temperaturen ein sehr hohes Alter erreich. Wie das mit unseren eiheimischen Perciniden aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Doch ich vermute, dass es abhängig vom Zeitpunkt des Besatzes ist wie lange er überlebt. Falls du ihn jetzt besetzt, wird er mit Sicherheit einen Schock bekommen, auf Grund des Temperaturunterschiedes zu seinem jetztigen Lebensort. Wenn er die Hürde schaffen sollte, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er durchaus einige Jahre überleben kann....Hypothese, Hypothese^^


----------



## Werner G (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Etwas mehr als vier Jahre hats ein Barsch bei mir ausgehalten. Da er aus einem verbutteten Bestand kam, lässt sich nicht abschätzen wie alt er zum Fangzeitpunkt war.
Die ersten Tage sind kritisch. Wenn er die übersteht....
Eine Weiterführung wäre hier besser aufgehoben
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...light=aquarium


----------



## Master Hecht (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

kann man rotfeder so zahm kriegen das die das futter aus der hand nehmen???
hab jetzt seit einem jahr welche im teich...


----------



## Werner G (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Im Aquarium geht das leicht, im Teich ist das weit schwieriger.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

hatte auch mal nen 30 er hecht in nem 500l becken....dauerte nur einen sommer da war der knappe 50...
nen kleinen wels hab ich auch mal probiert aber das war der reinste killer.erst alle karauschen weg und dann hat der mir tatsaechlich nen aal verputzt danach hab ich ihn wieder frei gelassen...die futtern einfach alles. und dabei hatte der auch nur 30-35 cm.


----------



## nils_boesche (23. November 2008)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Ich halte auch barsche und sie fressen fleißig würmer und maden .
das einige sagen sie wären langweilig verstehe ich nicht |kopfkrat, denn sie sind recht muntere Zeitgenoßen#6
_____________________

Ich wasche meine Hände in Unfug :q


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. November 2008)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*



Werner G schrieb:


> Da er aus einem verbutteten Bestand kam



Geistesblitz!
Das ist es, verbuttete Fische im AQ, genial!
Gäbe es da denn noch andere Kandidaten neben Weißfisch und Barsch?



nils_boesche schrieb:


> Ich halte auch barsche und sie fressen fleißig würmer und maden .
> das einige sagen sie wären langweilig verstehe ich nicht |kopfkrat, denn sie sind recht muntere Zeitgenoßen#6



Sehr schön, hast du denn noch ein Pic vom ganzen Becken?


----------



## rhinefisher (23. November 2008)

*AW: Hecht im Aquarium???!!*

Hi! Schleien und Karauschen neigen stark zum verbutten - und sind auch nette Fische fürs Aquarium.
Petri!


----------

